# Turn Signals



## MaK786 (Jul 15, 2004)

Does anyone know how to make the turn signals blink really fast without having to buy that kit? also, does anyone know how much horsepower the stock ga16de has? not factory said, dyno proven?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

its 90 to the wheels and 115 to the crank. and no about the blinkers


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Well, if you want you front signals to blink really fast, put bad bulbs in the rear turn signals, and vice versa.

haha, j/k, I have no idea man.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

i think i read in another post that you can cut the ground wire (1 of 3) in the front turn signal circuits and it will make all 4 blink faster. logically you would think that if you cut the ground wire nothing would work, but apparently it did for a few people.

and does anyone know if fast-blinking turn signals is illegal? specifically in PA? one of my friends said it was but i wasn't so sure if i should believe him or not...


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Fast blinkers? Did you use to drive a honda? :loser: 

Well, im sure theres someway you can do it. Power depends on if you have an auto or manual.


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

--cough--cough-- RICER


----------



## scbmx (Jul 19, 2004)

that happened to my car by itself one day when it was like 100 degrees out. the left turn signal would just blink super fast. it went back to nromal at night though. i dont know what caused it.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

the faster your signals blink, the faster your car is


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> the faster your signals blink, the faster your car is


I didn't know that, now am thinking about replacing the blinkers with strobe lights then. maybe now I'll hit the 13's


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Fast blinkers? Did you use to drive a honda? :loser:


Not in my section, asswipe. Don't you start that anti-Honda bullshit.

To answer the question, blink speed is a function of electrical resistance. More resistance means slower blinking. This is why when you blow a bulb, that side blinks super-fast. So, the easiest way to speed up the blink speed is to decrease the resistance of the blink circuit. The easiest way to do that is to purchase LED bulbs, which have a lower resistance than incandescant.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Damn, I didnt know being a mod gives you the right to call people names.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn, I didn't know being a Nissan owner gives you the right to insult other car owners.

I'm really, really sick of that kind of crap, and if I come off harsh, perhaps that will make you understand my level of distaste for the usual anti-Honda nonsense that floats around these forums. There's no reason and no justification for your little Honda comment, and so, it does not belong in here. Not to mention, this is a cosmetic/show forum, so you're going to see a lot of things that may seem stupid to you. No matter what your opinion is on the modification in question, the person who posted deserves respect, and your little comment is a direct insult to him.

Now, let's all carry on and have fun, right?


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

It was a joke incase you didnt get that. I didnt come into this forum, it was moved here after I posted. Its funny how the other members posted nonsense as well and you didnt get all pissy about it. I dont understand how that was so damn offending.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Apparently I missed the punchline. A smiley face or other indication that it was in jest would have been appropriate.

How do you know I didn't get "pissy" about the other members' posts? You haven't the slightest idea whether or not I've PMed the other people, IMed the, e-mailed them... you're just assuming.

Your comment was not offensive. Offensive is making a joke about the holocaust. Your comment was _stupid_. There's a difference.

Whatever, though... you now know what I think about Honda bashing, and the person who posted now has an answer to his question. Let's let this die now.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> It was a joke incase you didnt get that. I didnt come into this forum, it was moved here after I posted. Its funny how the other members posted nonsense as well and you didnt get all pissy about it. I dont understand how that was so damn offending.


one reason would be it's been beat to death already... there is no us vs them.. we feel that we are better than the trash talking stuff you might see on other forums.. let ( you insert names ) play that crap.. It's not adding to the topic or helping the person by asking if he drove a Honda, in a sarcastic way... in other words its a useless post.

I'm sure SAMO didn't say it simply because it was you, you're putting wayyy too much thought into it if that's what you came out of it with.

Then again Samo's "ass wipe" wasn't really right either... 

shake hands... be done with it.... everyone smile now..... lol


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

well, here's one option, get the APC led ring looking bulbs, but the earlier model, cause the later ones have a resistor built in to slow it down. but again, why want fast blinkers, i'd just install strobes if i want some fast flashing lights. and yes, there's a ricer in all of us, no matter how we deny it.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

MaK786 said:


> Does anyone know how to make the turn signals blink really fast without having to buy that kit? also, does anyone know how much horsepower the stock ga16de has? not factory said, dyno proven?


 about the blinkers.. when i wanted my blinkers to blink fast i just got the relay, i got it from www.hyperblinker.com about 2 years ago. You can make your blinkers blink faster but that would mean disconnecting the grounds on both of them, either 2 in the back or 2 in the front, but no matter what you'll only have blinkers in the front or in the back, that is what i think.


----------

